# My baby had " Intussusception "....



## sam*~*louize

Just wanted to make a thread incase anyone else's LO had this and came searching. I searched and there was one girl with suspected and that's it! I was told it was quite common but guess not!

Basically she had her jabs Thurs 12th, and was fine till Saturday morning. Started taking 4oz instead of her usual 7oz. All day. I put it down to jabs as my eldest went off her milk..as they do.
Went out for food Saturday evening and Ellie had pooed. I changed her nappy to find it blood stained, and clots in it. Suddenly this wasn't jabs... Still ok in herself, sleeping bit more and not much milk. Got home Saturday night and she vomited twice. One was tinged yellow. Rang out of hours who said to go up at 9ishpm.

Doc there was an ass tbh, and said "She probably has what every other child in the country has, viral" Took her temp, wasnt bothered about the blood. Said it can be usual if they have gone from constipated to going every day etc etc. Said I can admit her, but there's not much wrong in so many words. TOld me to stop her milk and give her juice.... Now she was 3.5 months old and not on solids. NHS website states DO NOT STOP A BABIES MILK! grr.

Sunday early hours she vomited at 2am, after having 2 oz milk. No more sick all through Sunday and no more poo's. Just refusing milk virtually and sleeping constantly. She took 11 oz all day instead of her usual 31, day before was 14 oz. Vomited again 5.30pm and again after a bath. Yellowish again.

After debating, she was happy sleeping so i went to bed 11.30pm. Midnight Monday, woke up to her choking sick again. ALL yellow. I flipped and rang out of hours, shaking and scared if im honest and I work with kids! No temp throughout all of this.Nappies had been drier all day, I can normally change her after 2 hours and it's soaked, but she was going 4 with maybe 1 wee. I was scared of lack of fluids she was taking.

2am monday went to the out of hours again. Different doctor, who said he used to be a Paediatrician. He listened to me describing, and said can I examine her. He felt about her tummy, I showed her the pic i toook of bloody nappy (something told me to take a pic) he inserted a little finger into her rectum, and asked how long she had been holding her knees to tummy......and cut a long conversation short, his words were, I don't want to scare you but she needs admitting urgently. He suspected "Intussusception", basically where the intestine goes into another one, so she cant poo, cant keep anything down etc etc. 

He wrote a letter and sent me straight over to A&E. (its on same site) There a young doc, and his registrar examined her and agreed they thought it could be. She was sent for an Xray, and that seemed to agree. Back up to ward to have IV fluids through drip as she was now more dehydrated, and a tube up her nose into stomach to empty her contents I think. 

MY god she went mental at the nose tube, absolutely heart wrenching, and it took me holding her, a nurse holding her arm, the doc doing the IV needle, and he shouted for help from someone else as she was so strong and kicking off! They were impressed lol!

Once settled another doc came in and said they were waiting on a place at Alder Hey Children's hospital in Liverpool. Say what!>!> I didn't know we had to be transferred. Scared much, OH was at home with our eldest so I was alone.

Within a short time, we were being blue lighted to Alder Hey 45 mins away, swear we got there in 10!

She got her fluids back when we arrived, tubes, monitors, wires for pulse and SATS etc. Surgeon came and spoke and told us a bit about it. We got sent for an Ultrasound mid morning, which confirmed the blockage. She was given a shot of morphine and we had to have a procedure done ASAP. 
In easy words she had to have air shot up into her bum, so it would unravel the intestine blockage hopefully. If not it meant surgery to fix it :(

Luckily it worked first time, and you could see it on the live XRAY monitor, OH watched it as I was stood with her soothing her.

Cue later on back on ward she couldnt have anything by mouth still till 5pm. But was already starting to smile, something we'd not seen since Saturday morning! There is a risk it can reoccur in the first 48 hours, so we had to stay in until Wednesday! By Monday night she was starting to scream the place down for food! YEY!!!!

They have had children back few months later, not often but it could reoccur. Fingers crossed at the moment she is fighting fit and you wouldn't know she had been so ill :(

Guess I just wanted to write it all down, so that anybody with it could relate to what she went through. She didnt follow the typical symptoms..she wasnt crying uncontrollably. She should have had the bloody "red currant jelly" stool last, but that came first. And it isn't generally seen in her age group, but a bit older.

If you got this far...thanks for reading! x


About Intussusception

Intussusception occurs when one portion of the bowel slides into the next, much like the pieces of a telescope. When this occurs, it can create a blockage in the bowel, with the walls of the intestines pressing against one another. This, in turn leads to swelling, inflammation, and decreased blood flow to the part of the intestines involved.

Intussusception:

occurs most often in babies between 5 and 10 months of age (80% of cases occur before a child is 24 months old)
affects between 1 and 4 infants out of 1,000
is more common in boys than in girls

Signs and Symptoms

Infants and children with intussusception have intense abdominal pain, which often begins very suddenly and causes loud, anguished crying causing the child to draw the knees up. The pain is usually intermittent, but recurs and may become stronger. As the pain eases, the child may stop crying for a while and seem to be feeling better.

Other symptoms may include:

abdominal swelling or distention
vomiting
vomiting up bile, a bitter-tasting yellowish-green fluid
passing stools (or poop) mixed with blood and mucus, known as currant jelly stool
grunting due to pain

As the illness progresses, a child may become progressively weaker and may develop a fever and appear to go into shock. Some babies will only have the symptom of drowsiness when they have intussusception.

A special kind of an enema that contains either air or barium is used to both diagnose and treat a suspected intussusception. During an air contrast enema, a small soft tube is placed in the rectum and air is passed through the tube. The air travels into the intestines and outlines the bowels on the X-rays. If intussusception is present it shows the doctors the telescoping piece in the intestine. At the same time, the pressure of the air unfolds the bowel that has been turned inside out and instantly cures the blockage. Barium is a liquid mixture that is used in place of air and works in the same way to fix the blockage.



https://kidshealth.org/parent/system/surgical/intussusception.html

Pic in hospital before being transferred, and the other day back to cheeky!
 



Attached Files:







404179_10150534800054138_661474137_8515989_1013545480_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 32









398532_10150544392419138_661474137_8541685_306936402_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## hoptingfor3

Thanks for sharing your story. So sorry that you had to go through this.


----------



## mummyvikki

so glad you got it sorted and things are better. poor baby & stupid 1st doctor xx


----------



## hayz_baby

Thank you for posting glad lo is soo much better x


----------



## nfo1976

so glad she is ok and that you got listened too eventually! she is so cute-glad she is feeling better:flower:.
We have just been to alder hey last week with suspected craniosynotosis-(we live in newcastle) the staff were so lovely-ive never been so scared thinking my little man needed major skull reconstruction surgery,really feel for you:hugs:


----------



## JZW

How scary! Thanks for posting. Hope your LO never has to go through it again. She looks sooo cute in her little red dress :)


----------



## Braven05

Oh my goodness...poor LO! Glad she is ok now!


----------



## K2785

Aw I'm glad your lo is better now xxx


----------



## Whisper

Thanks for posting it sounds terrifying! Glad your LO is on the mend.


----------



## summer rain

So sorry you had to go through this and so glad your LO is better now despite that idiotic first doctor-I'd really think about complaining about him :( xx


----------



## holidaysan

Glad she is ok now :hugs:


----------



## tummymummy

So glad your little lady is feeling better so sorry you had such an awful time hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linzi

gosh honey that sounds terrifying :( So sorry you both had to go through that but pleased she is back to normal now :hugs: xx


----------



## xdxxtx

Thanks for sharing this! I'm so glad she's doing better!!!


----------



## whistle

Thank you so much for posting this. Hope she continues to feel better.


----------



## Rabbit11

Wow. You are a strong woman! I'm so sorry you had to go thru this! I hope this doesn't happen again to her! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Ruth 1980

Aw your poor little baby!! She's gorgeous btw! :) Glad she's getting better, thank you for letting us know about the condition x


----------



## MillieMoo

How scary for you! I'm so glad she's all ok! I think it's really good that you've shared this story as I've never heard of this before but may help one of us in the future!


----------



## hayley x

I cired reading what your poor little girl went through (and you) :hugs:

So pleased shes ok, a really hope she doesnt get it back :( thank you for raising awareness xxx


----------



## Leanne09

Thanks for sharing. Glad ur lo is better x


----------



## Courtcourt

I have not had a baby with it, and didnt even know it could happen to people!! Ive only had it occur in puppies, so scary! Im with everyone else, i would fuss about the first Dr!


----------



## Mrshoffie

I thought I was pretty clued up but never heard of this. Thanks for sharing, glad your lo is ok. Xxx


----------



## raychmumtobe

Jeez! 
i thought i had it bad this afternoon when i took Catey for her jabs and she screamed the place down. I literally cried.. i cant imagine how you felt with your little lady going through all that! 
Glad shes feeling better and hope she stays that way :flower: 
Thanks for sharing :) 

Big hugs :hug:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Thanks everyone, I kind of brushed it off- it was all happening and had to be strong etc etc. it's when I look back or someone asks that it makes me think sh**, it really was serious. Our HV rang me as a follow up she wants to see Ellie, so I'm going to mention doc to her again. Yes symptoms are vague, but everyone who I spoke to about blood said it needs investigating, and was his attitude really. Nothing will be done and I don't want the hassle iygwim of it going further, I'd just like to see him again and say you know what, you were wrong.


----------



## Whatme

Poor baby, so happy she's feeling better, thanks for sharing your experiences :)


----------



## RoxyRoo

That must have been so scary, I'm glad your LO is feeling better :hugs:

Which hospital was it? I'm in N.Wales too.


----------



## snowflakes

Thank goodness for the dr with some knowledge. Summer rain is right, I would think about putting in a complaint with the first dr. I am so glad your LO is ok, she is so precious. The pic of her in the hospital is just pitiful, it broke my heart. xxx


----------



## SiberianLover

I was scared for you while reading this! I'm glad things are better, and thanks for posting this! Knowledge is power!


----------



## sam*~*louize

YGC RoxyRoo


----------



## JASMAK

Scary!! My daughter (my eldest) had it too! She was maybe 8mths old...and she was screaming BLOODY murder and it was a pain cry...and it would not stop. Then she squirted what looked like red jelly in her diaper. I took the diaper and her to the hospital and they were going to do surgery (as the intestine can die) but luckily they were able to fix it without surgery (dye up her bum). It was scary. Glad it all worked out for your lo. We have had no complications since...just a freak thing. She is 7 years old now.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Kinda of missed the last reply sorry! Glad she's ok now, they said it could come back but unlikely after 24-48 hrs, and less likely after wards


----------



## KLS

My goodness what an ordeal! Hope LO remains fit and healthy and thank God for the out of hours doctor with a brain! 

Kx


----------



## Kitten_x

aww :( im sure lots of worried mummies will see this and you'll have saved lives. sorry your family had to go through it and glad your little princess is ok, what a cutie :) x


----------



## Dizzymum

Aww, your poor LO. What a terrible thing to go through, bless her. Glad she is all better now. She is totally gorgeous BTW.


----------



## puddycats

Glad Shrs ok now, give that doctor a good old tellin off we&#324; u see him, ur lil girl is gorgeous


----------

